# want to go live in America



## mahmoudelsayed_85 (Jun 6, 2012)

hi all,
appreciate if someone can help me out here. i want to go live in America with my wife and 1 years old son. my details is as follows :

*Are you married to or considering marrying a US citizen, a permenant resident, or someone on a non-immigrant visa? --> not married,but i don't mind marrying a US citizen
* Do you have a child over 21 who is a US citizen? --> no
* Do you have a sibling over 21 who is a US citizen? --> no
* Do you have a parent who is/was a US citizen? --> no (i've one uncle whoe is US citizen)
* Do you have grandparents who are/were US citizens? --> no
* Do you have an academic degree? --> yes --> engineering faculty
* Do you have specialist skills? --> got many certificates from Microsoft&Cisco
* Do you work in your home country a high-or medium-level position for a multinational employer with offices in the US? --> yes i work at Microsoft
* Do you have an extraordinary ability in anything?--> no
* Are you an accomplished fashion model? --> no
* Are you a minister of religion or religious worker? --> no
* Are you interested in menial seasonal work?

* Are you a student or recent graduate in your home country?--> no i'm graduated from 2007
* Are you a potential intern/trainee for an organization such as a hotel? --> no
* Do you have at least $200,000 in cash and an entrepreneurial spirit? --> no
* Do you have at least $500,000 in cash? --> no
* Do you have at least $1,000,000 in cash? --> no
* Do you have a business in another country and are you in a position to expand your business activities to the US? --> no
* Are you in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum? --> no
* Are you an Australian citizen? --> no --> i'm Egyptian citizen

* Are you 50% Native American by blood but born in Canada? --> no


* Do you have connections with a member of Congress? --> no


Potential Skeletons

* Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere? --> no
* Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease? --> no
* Do you suffer from a mental disorder? --> no
* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US? --> no
* Do you any connections whatsoever with countries the US might consider as terrorist in nature? --> no

i want to know what is the easiest way to go live in the US


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Your best bet is to build your network within MS and then look for internal transfer options.

How come you dont mind marrying a US citizen, you already being married with a kid?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you work for Microsoft, start asking around to find out what you'd have to do to get a transfer to one of their US facilities. Then start orienting your career toward getting the necessary experience, training and/or contacts to qualify for a transfer.

The L1 visa (for internal transfers by big companies) is probably the A ticket in the visa world.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mahmoudelsayed_85 (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks all for replying back to me. actually it's not an easy thing to move through my company. what are my other options?


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

I think that's awful you would consider marrying someone to get into the country especially as you are already married! Disgusting! It's people like you that gives foreigners a bad name!


----------



## leedaman (Jun 6, 2012)

wesleynicks said:


> I think that's awful you would consider marrying someone to get into the country especially as you are already married! Disgusting! It's people like you that gives foreigners a bad name!


is america really the place to be right now?


----------



## loledimmah (Mar 12, 2012)

Absolutely!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

If you do not have any specific skills which will help you getting a visa, try diversity lottery when it will be open to submissions.

If you got CCIE level certs, you might try IT companies.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

belgarath said:


> If you do not have any specific skills which will help you getting a visa, try diversity lottery when it will be open to submissions.
> 
> If you got CCIE level certs, you might try IT companies.


Hello stranger! How did your expedition to the US go?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

As a tourist - fabulous. Living & working is another story.

Well at least we have gotten hold of the plastic GCs, funnily nothing came out from Social Security. Now back at home, will look out for job opportunities. If nothing happens, it will just be an expensive visa for me.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

mahmoudelsayed_85 said:


> hi all,
> appreciate if someone can help me out here. i want to go live in America with my wife and 1 years old son. my details is as follows :
> 
> *Are you married to or considering marrying a US citizen, a permenant resident, or someone on a non-immigrant visa? --> not married,but i don't mind marrying a US citizen
> i want to know what is the easiest way to go live in the US



2 points here...
First.....you're already married. Polygamy is not an option in the US.
Second...marrying a US citizen for immigration purposes is considered visa fraud, and you can be banned from the US for life for visa fraud.

As others have said....you're working for a huge multinational company....if you're worth a transfer, it's probably the only way.


----------



## Dragon300 (Jun 5, 2012)

mahmoudelsayed_85 said:


> hi all,
> appreciate if someone can help me out here. i want to go live in America with my wife and 1 years old son. my details is as follows :
> 
> *Are you married to or considering marrying a US citizen, a permenant resident, or someone on a non-immigrant visa? --> not married,but i don't mind marrying a US citizen


Wow! I stopped reading here.


----------

